# Do you like rain?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Call me odd, but I feel much less depressed when it's raining. It makes the air so refreshing. Great time to take a walk too since everyone else hides in their houses.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I love when it rains.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really mind rain as long as I'm not stuck in it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes. I love rain.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It depends really although I dont have many hard feelings for it. Walking when its raining lightly is quite nice - theres few people about so its quite relaxing  Walking in a complete down pour is a bad situation to get caught up in but it's not that bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's funny, this morning on the radio they were discussing the forecast & on one day there is a chance of rain. The gal basically said to prepare yourself so the weather gods would see & instead make sure it's extremely hot. I was thinking the total opposite, let it rain, let it be cool & fresh so as to keep me from dying of heat exhaustion. I love windy days equally



akstylish said:


> Call me odd, but I feel much less depressed when it's raining. It makes the air so refreshing. Great time to take a walk too since everyone else hides in their houses.


I feel very much the same as you


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like rain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live in the pacific northwest you either like the rain or you move.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, quite a lot, but it can suck to be stuck in it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love thunderstorms, but if it's just rain, then indifferent if I'm inside, no if I'm outside.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't mind the rain unless we get lightening hitting every tree like this morning.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I hate dreary rainy days, where the sky is just a plain, solid shade of grey. I like brief summer showers and I love thunderstorms (provided they don't do any significant damage). I've always wanted to dance with a girl in a heavy rain.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I love rain. Storms too.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, very much. I have lived in the super dry southwest for most of my life so rain is a real treat to me.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like it to be a heavy downpour with dark clouds, 24 hours a day.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Only at night


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm only happy when it rains.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

If I'm not driving, I like it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

veron said:


> Only at night


So you probably relate to this Eddie Rabbit song.

Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
Taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
To taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadows

Puts a song
In this heart of mine
Puts a smile on my face every time

'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Ooh, I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

[Instrumental Interlude]

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
You can see it in my eyes
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, it makes me high
Ooh, I love a rainy night
You know I do, yeah, yeah
I love a rainy night

I love a rainy night
You can see it in my eyes..


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the rain, it gets me in a movie-watching mood and I also 
like the way it smells after the rain is gone. effing great


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love it when it rains anytime other than when I want to go for a skate.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like going for long walks in the rain. A lot of people seem to think it's stupid but I enjoy it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like sunshine so much better. Rain is good for the plants, but sun is great for me


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the first memory I have of rain is me being outside around age 5, tying my shoe laces for the first time by myself lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who cares that it makes flowers, since I broke my heart


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the rain when it's too hot outside to do anything - like today's 80+ degree weather. But when the temp is perfect (mid/high 60's) and I can ride my bike around, that's when I feel like it's wasting a good day.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I used to think rain was great because it made other people miserable. Now I think rain is depressing. Going a few days without sunshine, and I begin to feel really terrible.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am indifferent.

For some reason this thread's title always reminds me of the chocolate rain song on youtube:


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Rain is awesome but I suspect that I think that because I live in southern california where it rains like 12 days a year.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Give me rain any day over suffocating heat!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

In the winter, I prefer the sun. In the summer, I prefer the clouds.

Rain is kind of annoying in that it increases the humidity in the air. The more humid it is, the more unkempt I feel, and I don't like that. I'd rather it just be cloudy than raining. 

I do love thunderstorms though. We just had a wild one here today after noon - hail, wind, lots of lightning, loud thunder, the works. I like watching people and traffic as they try to cope with it. It was our first real blast this summer. And it's not even July yet. Lots more of that to come!


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

I left work today right when the storm started and walked outside for 15 minutes in heavy rain without an umbrella.

It was exhilarating!!!!!!!!!

I wanted to create a thread about it, lol. You beat me to it.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the rain. I've actually had days where I'd go and sit out in the rain, just to feel and smell it. lol


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I love the rain. Everyone I know gets mad whenever they have to walk through it, but it makes my day! I've never quite understood the point of umbrellas...


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I love the rain but only if I don't have to drive in it. If I'm chilling at home then it can be really relaxing. It's also nice at night when I'm sleeping.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love rain, specially when studying but not when I want to go running.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I love rain, but I love summer and snow, too. I love all weather in limited quantities. I wish seasons were exactly 2 months long, instead of roughly 4 or 5. 5 months of snow sucks, but so does 5 months of 40 celcius heat. My favourite times of the year are April/May and October/November, so I do love rain.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I find it refresshing.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I love rain. Storms too.


Thunderstorms are awesome, lived far up north for most of my life, so thunderstorms were exceedingly rare. Now that i live primarily in southern Ontario i get to experience them all the time . I love it.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Only when I don't have to drive somewhere.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Finally we are getting some good rains. It has been real dry here. The grass was turning brown. Now we are getting a good soaking rain. It also is cool after a week of warmth and higher humidity.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends. I like the rain, except on days where I had plans to do something outdoors.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I like it because it means that I can hide under an umbrella.


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

I am from Scotland, it rains here 75% of the time so not really.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Tropical rain can be very different...it's very humid and damp afterwards. Not my favorite feeling in such a hot climate. So no...


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Mostly, no. It usually gets in the way of everything. But I do appreciate those rainy Sunday mornings; they make me want to cuddle in bed all day with ice cream.


----------

